
Arthur Coga’s Blood Transfusion (1667) - Hooke
https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/arthur-cogas-blood-transfusion-1667/
======
codezero
If anyone else is curious why he didn't die, according to Wikipedia it wasn't
enough sheep blood to kill him.

